# Easy Fertilizer Dispensing



## Ray (Aug 20, 2022)

(I debated putting this here, but as I make nothing on this {the selling price is my cost plus the cost of shipping}, I figured it might get more attention.)

Folks often get confused about how much fertilizer to mix, or how to use one that has absorbed a lot of moisture from the air. Then there are the more specialized formulas that are non-uniform blends of particles of different sizes and shapes, meaning that the "1/2 teaspoon" is grab today and the one next week might be different.

I encourage folks to make fertilizer concentrates and dispense those, as it eliminates all those issues, so I grabbed an opportunity to facilitate that. 

I have just acquired a small number of large Bettix bottles and are offering them with pre-measured bags of K-Lite fertilizer, enough to make two, 2-quart batches of concentrate, which translates to 128 gallons of 100 ppm N solution for weekly application. Dump one bag in the larger side, add 2 quarts of water, replace the cap and shake. Remove the small cap and squeeze the bottle to dispense up to 4 ounces of concentrate (use 1 oz/gal) into your watering bucket and dilute it for application.




And... if you later decide you'd rather use a different fertilizer, I have provided a simple refill volume chart for several, commonly used formulas.





K-Lite Concentrate Starter Kit › First Rays LLC


----------

